# Dovetailed Brass Shoulder Plane



## rherrell

I saw this in an issue of Shop Notes magazine and decided to try making one. I think making pens will have to go on the back burner for awhile 'cause I REALLY like making these things.
















The sides are brass and the sole is steel. I used Black Walnut for the infill and Purpleheart for the wedge. The only thing I didn't make was the plane iron. 
All the dovetails were cut by hand using a jewelers saw and a bunch of different needle files. The adjuster knob was made on my metal lathe.
I'm REASONABLY happy with it, being my first one and all, but the dovetails on the bottom of the sole could have been better.
I think my next one will be a 13" Norris smoother. If you're interested the plans are in Shop Notes, vol.15, issue #88.
Thanks for taking the time to look!:wink:


----------



## skiprat

Rick, that is too fantastic!!!!!  Looks like a Veritas plane, just even better!!


----------



## Russianwolf

uh oh, we have a budding Knight on our hands......  

Sweet plane, I have a couple old Stanleys but they aren't that purdy.


----------



## Jim15

That's awesome work.


----------



## hilltopper46

rherrell said:


> I'm REASONABLY happy with it, being my first one and all....



And we're REASONABLY impressed with your excellent job. Very nice work!


----------



## BRobbins629

You're not going to use that and mess it up are you?  A beauty.


----------



## KenV

Nice -- whose blade did you use?  I cannot quite read it from the logo on the blade in the picture.  Shoulder planes can do some things that nothing else will do as well.  Looks to be a pretty tight mouth.  

I like the satin finish too -- well done Sir!!!


----------



## artme

Gorgeous Rick, just gorgeous.:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## GaryMGg

Russianwolf said:


> uh oh, we have a budding Knight on our hands......
> 
> Sweet plane, I have a couple old Stanleys but they aren't that purdy.


 

A fan of Steve's?


Great plane; you make me anxious to want to do that -- which means, I'd be needing a metal lathe.
Ooooh, excuse for a new tool and everything. This has possibilities!


----------



## VisExp

That's beautiful Rick.  Great work.  I can think of some tenons where that would have come in handy.


----------



## Daniel

Very nice, I would be thrilled to be able to hand cut dovetails like that. Reminds me of when I was told that craftsmen used to use only tools they made and they where the workers portfolio as well.


----------



## mbroberg

Very nice work!


----------



## johnnycnc

Awesome work, Rick!


----------



## BigShed

Great job Rick. I frequent a forum with a dedicated group of handtool makers and this one is up there with best of them.

Very well done.


----------



## nava1uni

WOW!!!!  This is certainly a beautiful plane.  I personally find no problem with the dove tails on the bottom.  Beautifully executed work.  You should be real proud of yourself.


----------



## rherrell

THANKS everybody for all the kind words. It gives me the encouragement I need to start the next one!:wink:



KenV said:


> Nice -- whose blade did you use? I cannot quite read it from the logo on the blade in the picture. Shoulder planes can do some things that nothing else will do as well. Looks to be a pretty tight mouth.
> 
> I like the satin finish too -- well done Sir!!!


 
Ken, it's a replacement blade for a Clifton 410 Rabbet Plane. Here's a link...http://tinyurl.com/ycz2jhb

The only problem I forsee with making metal hand planes is going broke! They're not cheap to build and they take alot of time, at least this first one did. After putting in all that time and effort I don't think I'll have the heart to sell any of them!!:biggrin:


----------



## mickr

my my what a talented fella you are..very very impressive..try to send pics to Fine WoodWorking?? Bet it would make the reader projects section..It would make any magazine and I bet you could get an article on how you made it, if you tried and wanted to...thank you for sharing this beautiful tool with us...I have wood planes like this and hate them as one's hand so high off the wood surface and they are hard to hold...but if they were of this quality (mine is german) one would use the tippy thing anyway....:biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig

I had considered making one, but didn't think I had the ability.  Seeing your post has given me the courage to try.

Thanks...just what I need, another damn expensive hobby! []


----------



## tim self

I don't know if I could use something that beautiful.  That is an awesome piece of ART!  Hats off to you sir.


----------



## glycerine

Wow, that's really cool!  Will you be selling them?


----------



## arjudy

Very impressive.


----------



## TowMater

Very nice!!

I think I have that issue somewhere in my shop and wanted to try that as well.

I think I'd make mine without the adjuster though as I like to adjust with taps from a hammer better.

Can't wait to see you next efforts!


----------



## DKF

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bitshird

Rick, thatt is a very nice piece of work, beautiful dovetail work. It's great to see some nice handcrafted classy tool making.


----------



## handplane

That is a nice piece of work.  There is nothing like using a tool the you made yourself. 

I've wanted to do one for a while but with all my 47 other hobbies just don't seem to have the time.  Somewhere I have a tutorial showing how to practice cutting and hammering the dovetails, looks like a lot of work.


----------



## rherrell

Thank you Bryant, it WAS alot of work but I really enjoyed it. Can't wait to start the next one!

I love Ayn Rand, great quote. THANKS for your service and stay safe.:wink:


----------

